# Couriers, Online Buys How Do You Retailers Do It?



## Danny (23/7/14)

I am in total shock. I recently placed orders with vapeking, craftvapour and Vape Club. I dont know how you guys manage to deal with the couriers. By no fault of any of the suppliers every order is now delayed or cant be tracked effectively. Fastway couriers believes it is ok to take twice the time it takes to drive from CPT to Jozi just to fly a parcel here, time not the issue, not having anyway to track the parcel cause they dont update the tracking at all is the problem. MDS has delayed and held my parcel due to supposed issues with the supplier or something, so they punish me the end buyer. And Aramex has serious problems with all their tracking , so cant tell me where the parcel is either.
I had arranged a parcel a day for three days, three stressful and painful days that I knew I could do with a pick me up on and now I get nothing but more stress. Needless to mention that someone has to be aroundto receive the parcels, so arranged for that as well which isnt going to be easy to do again. It is ridiculous, I paid good money for my goods, good money for the shipping, did everything from my end and I only had a delay from one supplier, and a justifiable one at that so I didnt even follow it up. The suppliers do their bit, I did mine in terms of efficiently paying and sending POP etc. and then the courier people mess it up and use suppliers customers as bargain chips, which I dont think is even legal. Just venting, its so pathetic. Where is the last of my 18mg juice when I need it!
Suppliers out there I feel for those of you that do your best and get let down by the middlemen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Couriers are contracted by the vendor. The vendor must take full responsibility. You should only need to contact the vendor to sort the mess out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

You are having bad luck... I have found MDS to be outstanding! Fastway mediocre. Aramex seems to have gotten their act together and they have been great for the last two months. And the Courier Guy is working really well too!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/7/14)

We use Aramex.
I find them to have a success rate of 99%
I had a talk with the manager here of the Richards Bay branch and we have an understanding.
All packages delivered anywhere in the country, collected by 4PM, delivered by 10:30AM

Up until now they have kept their word it seems and it's flying.

Edit: Good lord my mind and my fingers don't work together. 50 spelling and grammar errors corrected in that post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny (23/7/14)

It may just be my run of luck. Havent been having the best for a couple of days. Aramex hasnt officially delayed yet, just no tracking so hoping they will come through on time with the goods. The others have truly shocked me. MDS staff werent exactly polite to me or anything and I seriously dont blame the supplier at all, they stated it would be delivered, still do, put it on hold without explanation or changing the delivery times or anything. They really shouldnt be able to hold goods like that, or put on hold without communicating anything to either the supplier or the buyer.


----------



## Gareth (23/7/14)

i had a fight with mds, or whoever they handed it over to in east london. the driver came to our town but didnt deliver the parcel. up until it reached east london the service was good.


----------



## crack2483 (23/7/14)

Just blame it on the numsa strikes like all my suppliers

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris (23/7/14)

once spent 3 days hunting a graphics card after it was couriered, ordered from no 27,seller shipped to 26 and courier delivered to 24a!
I literally stalked a pensioner until they arrived home at 5:30pm and i could ask if they had possibly signed for a package lately,met all my office's neighbors that week
since i use a guy from another forum,but he uses the courier guy,great service to date


----------

